# help /royal aromatics



## honor435 (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, is trilogy the same as royal aromatics? there site is hard to find certain fos, they dont have a fill for the one youre looking for they are all organized by what kind of scent, help! I want some perfume dups, like dolce gabana, poison gucci.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 7, 2009)

Yip Aromatics is now Trilogy and the scents are harder to find, I wonder after looking at the site if they still have the selection that they used to carry when known as Aromatics...........I loved their White Musk couldn't tell it apart from the body shop version


----------



## honor435 (Nov 7, 2009)

they dont list prices or anything?


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't tried to purchase since they became trilogy but guess you would need to contact them in regards to prices. They do have some lovely fragrances.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 11, 2009)

they do not sell in small amts, 5 lb minimum, wont be shopping there!


----------



## carillon (Nov 12, 2009)

My experience with them was lousy.  It took about four months to get a sample from them.  By the time I got it, I had even forgotten that I ordered it.

I thought their minimum was 10 lbs, but I could be wrong.  I do know that they charge $15 for a sample, which is reimbursed upon your order.  Just based on that alone, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 12, 2009)

its 5 lbs min, i called. I told them that i would be telling all my soapers friends that they dont sell small amts!


----------

